# How to play a DVD of a different region without changing the RC?



## NucleusKore (Apr 5, 2008)

If you get Video DVDs of a different regions, you will be prompted to change the region on your DVD drive each time. After five changes, the drive gets locked on to the last region. 

This can be bypassed WITHOUT flashing the ROM of the DVD drive, by using VLC player.

Open VLC Player.
Pop in the DVD, if prompted to change the region don't do it.
In VLC player click on File->Open Disc and wait 

It may take a minute but it WILL OPEN and play smoothly without you having to change the region code. If you get a black screen instead of video, with the DVD in the drive, close and reopen VLC player and try playing again.


----------



## hsr (Apr 6, 2008)

no need for all these. just pop the dvd in your drive, copy all files and just open it. or just make an image via alcohol and mount, you can change the region code of th Vdrive of alcohol unlimited times. if you don't even wanna do this, get a dvd player from your neighbour or any one, plug it in and watch the movie....


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 6, 2008)

You are sadly mistaken



hari_sanker_r said:


> no need for all these. just pop the dvd in your drive, copy all files and just open it.



If the DVD is encrypted you cannot do that.



hari_sanker_r said:


> or just make an image via alcohol and mount, you can change the region code of th Vdrive of alcohol unlimited times.



Alcohol 120% is SHAREWARE



hari_sanker_r said:


> if you don't even wanna do this, get a dvd player from your neighbour or any one, plug it in and watch the movie



And spoil his DVD player by changing the region code 5 times, even standalone DVD players have the same protection, unless they're region free.



hari_sanker_r said:


> ... this thread doesn't mean anything...



Yes you are an intelligent man, it's of no use for clever people like you.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Apr 6, 2008)

very true NuclesKore


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 6, 2008)

I once used a freeware tool named "DVD region free" and it runs in bg, nd the drive wont show any region related errors.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 6, 2008)

DVD region free works fine here too, although I only have the original DVD of lord of the rings


----------



## hsr (Apr 7, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> I once used a freeware tool named "DVD region free" and it runs in bg, nd the drive wont show any region related errors.



Yup it's also working.. wid me.
@N.kore, i ain't an intelligent man, just a minor geek. pls change topic to ripping encrypted dvds and you said cannot copy it, becoz you popped into dvd rw! try in a dvd rom. i hav a total 3 drives, dvd rom rw and cd rw !  use application identifier(or similar tools {i don't hav a source}) to find which protection, then copy it(for a rw) .


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 7, 2008)

I was using AnyDVD though.


----------

